# Neve na Serra da Estrela



## Manmarlopes (16 Abr 2012 às 07:24)

Foto tirada ontem da serra do Açor para a serra da Estrela


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Abr 2012 às 10:52)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Foto tirada ontem da serra do Açor para a serra da Estrela
> 
> Sim. Vi agora na Webcam da Vodafone e esta branquinha.
> E já lá andam dois snowboard e um ski. Mas deve estar uma camada bem fininha. Só há duas "pistinhas" abertas - as mais pequenas
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2012 às 16:40)

Ontem na Serra (imagem TVI24):


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Abr 2012 às 16:52)

Não terá sido o maior nevão da época ?


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Abr 2012 às 17:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não terá sido o maior nevão da época ?



Talvez. Andei o Inverno todo de olho para ver se dava para dar um salto à Estância mas houve sempre muito pouca neve. Nem sei se chegaram a abrir as pistas todas. A telecadeira funcionou muito pontualmente. Achei que não valia a pena o gasoleo ... Pode ser que venha mais e dê para abrir as pistas todas


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2012 às 18:07)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Talvez. Andei o Inverno todo de olho para ver se dava para dar um salto à Estância mas houve sempre muito pouca neve. Nem sei se chegaram a abrir as pistas todas. A telecadeira funcionou muito pontualmente. Achei que não valia a pena o gasoleo ... Pode ser que venha mais e dê para abrir as pistas todas



Talvez nesta altura do campeonato já não se justifique ter todas as pistas abertas.
Normalmente o pessoal pensa em ir para a neve até à Páscoa. Daí em diante, começa-se a pensar em praia, e não em neve.

Também ao nível do tempo, começa a ser mais difícil a manutenção da neve. Mais horas de sol, e temperaturas mais elevadas.
Embora as previsões sejam optimistas e se preveja que a partir de quarta-feira a neve possa voltar a cair nos pontos mais altos da serra, neste momento a temperatura na torre já deverá andar acima dos 0ºC. E durante as próximas 30 horas não deverá descer abaixo dos zero. A temperatura positiva aliada ao vento previsto, deverá fazer com que parte da neve desapareça.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Abr 2012 às 21:26)

Boa noite a todos.
Ontem também andei pela serra, tal como alguns membros aqui do forum, e como não estou a conseguir carregar as fotos deixo aqui o link para poderem dar uma vista de olhos do que encontrei. 
A minha Davis Vue também foi á serra pela primeira vez...
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.434718326544767.121598.100000198098425&type=1&notif_t=like


----------



## MSantos (16 Abr 2012 às 23:03)

Inverno muito fraquinho em termos de neve, os maiores nevões na nossa Estrela só ocorreram no Outono e na Primavera, durante o Inverno a precipitação foi escassa. 

Há Invernos assim...


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Abr 2012 às 09:29)

MSantos disse:


> Há Invernos assim...



AnDré, no tópico Neve na Serra da Estrela disse: "Também ao nível do tempo, começa a ser mais difícil a manutenção da neve. Mais horas de sol, e temperaturas mais elevadas".

Acho que é mesmo isso, juntamente com um factor muito importante: dinheiro!  Bejár e Serra Nevada tiveram canhões de neve quase o Inverno inteiro. Uma grande despesa.

Nós tivemos tempo mais quente e acho que agora já não vão por mais os canhões a funcionar a não ser que venham temperaturas que deem para "aguentar" a neve e aí sim.


Quem dera que nevasse mais. Este ano não consegui sentir o vento fresco, a calma da montanha, a adrenalina da velocidade e o delicioso jantar de um final de dia extenuante mas super divertido. 

Na foto da Estância de 16/04 avistam-se os cabos e as telecadeiras com aspecto glacial, congeladas


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2012 às 20:38)

Maria Papoila disse:


> AnDré, no tópico Neve na Serra da Estrela disse: "Também ao nível do tempo, começa a ser mais difícil a manutenção da neve. Mais horas de sol, e temperaturas mais elevadas".
> 
> Acho que é mesmo isso, juntamente com um factor muito importante: dinheiro!  Bejár e Serra Nevada tiveram canhões de neve quase o Inverno inteiro. Uma grande despesa.
> 
> ...



Certo, Maria Papoila.
A estância da serra da Estrela também deve ter feito um enorme investimento, especialmente a 20/21 de Março, na altura em que até puseram uma noticia no site a falar da produção de neve.
E até abriram uma série de pistas nesses dias. Mas logo a seguir as  temperaturas subiram para a ordem dos +10ºC aos 850hPa, e a neve...
Se dia 22 tinham 30cm de espessura de neve, a 25 tinham lama. E a 28 tiveram mesmo de encerrar, porque não restava nada.

Agora a neve do fim-de-semana acabou por ser o nevão que deveria ter caído algures em Dezembro.
Hoje o chuvisco e as temperaturas positivas já devem ter feito alguns estragos, mas amanhã volta o frio e provavelmente caírão mais alguns centímetros de neve.


----------

